# Mystic CT. engine show Beam Engine video



## Dick L. (Aug 22, 2008)

I was down on the coast camping this weekend and remembered the Seaport was having an engine show. They had several large stationary steamers as well as lots of one lunger marines and models. Great show and people. Here is a video of a Beam engine with a double acting pump.


----------



## steamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it.

I lead the team that restored that engine.

It's actually called a "Doctor Engine" as it cured what ever ailed the ship.

She was found half buried in the mud on the MO river.  A team of 12 or so volunteers rebuilt her.  Great bunch of guys and gals ( my wife helped too!)
It's one of about 7 doctor engines known to exist today.

Dave


----------

